# Ill-fated pigeon



## Sidi (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi.

We found an abandoned baby pigeon several weeks ago which was in a pretty bad state. We have been looking after it since and it made an excellent recovery.

A few days ago, however, it started making strange choking sounds each time it tried to eat. These continue for several minutes before dying away, only to reappear when it begins eating again.

A few days later, it developed watery eyes, runny nostrils and breathing difficulties. It has been like this for just over week and does not appear to be getting any better.

Even worse, three days ago it wandered around the house and was accidentally stepped on by one of us.  As a result one of its wings is drooping and it stands on one leg almost continuously.

Worse still, it has developed a further problem…whenever it eats, the region around its neck quickly becomes inflamed. Again, after a while it dies back down.

I don’t know if any of the above problems are serious - please tell me the bird is going to be OK?

Please give me advice on what to do now.

Sid


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

*Go to a Vet!*

Hi,

I'm sorry to hear about the problems with your little one. I would advise taking the baby to the vet immediately. The choking may be caused by canker (is there any cheezey stuff in the baby's mouth?) or by an obstruction. You should go to a Vet, they're equipped to deal with things like airway obstructions. 

The infamed neck may be inflated in which case you have a ruptured air sac. Or it may be caused by canker. 

The broken leg should be set, yet another reason to go to a veternarian.

In the future it would be wise to keep the baby in a cage so it can't wander around the house and suffer mishaps.

Somebody else should be along to give you more advice.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sid,

This sounds very serious. Have you given the bird any medication? Sounds like it could have canker as well as possibly a respiratory infection. Have you gently but carefullly checked to be sure there are no broken bones from being stepped on?

When you say the area around the neck becomes inflamed are you perhaps seeing the crop fill up with food and then as it is digested the crop "deflates". The crop is sort of like a pouch on the front of the bird at the base of the neck. If this is what you are seeing, then it's perfectly normal.

Please keep the bird warm and be sure it is able to eat and drink adequately. I'd also suggest starting it on a course of antibiotic such as Baytril. Any chance you can have a bird vet check the bird or take it to a wildlife rehabilitator? If you will tell us where you are located, perhaps we can find someone to help you.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Sid & Welcome.
Your little pij certainly is having his share of problems.  

*I don’t know if any of the above problems are serious -* 
In my opinion, I would say "Yes".
I would suggest placing a 'towel lined' heating pad (set on low) under your pij.
Some of the more experienced members will be along to address the breathing issues. 
With regard to the wing & leg. The wing could, I'm not saying it is, but could be broken. The leg could be bruised or possibly dislocated. Is he able to walk without favoring the leg? 

*please tell me the bird is going to be OK?*
We will do our best to help you *& * your bird. I'm sorry, but I didn't notice if you posted your location. If not, could you let us know the general area in which you reside. It's possible a member or rehabber lives in your area that can physically assist you. 

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Sidi (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi.

Thanks for your speedy replies.

Unfortunately, I am unable to take the pigeon to a vet or have anybody look at it.

In response to your various queries:

The bird’s mouth is clear. There is no sign of any sort of material within.

I’m not sure if the leg is actually broken. It can, in fact, walk about, albeit with a slight limp…but it prefers to stand on one leg.

No medication has been administered. None of us know anything about animals so we are relying on your guidance.

I wouldn’t know how to check for any broken bones, but it doesn’t seem that there are any.

The inflammation around the area which I described earlier is not due to the crop filling with food because it occurs after the bird has eaten a very small amount and at times this inflammation is much bigger than I have ever seen. When it last occurred, I gently pressed against it and it felt like a bag of trapped air.

Thanks for your attention.

Relying on you,
Sid


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Sid,
Please correct me if I'm wrong. It sounds like the area in which you are referring is becoming 'inflated' (gets larger) rather than inflamed (is red & warm to the touch). 

*Unfortunately, I am unable to take the pigeon to a vet or have anybody look at it.* 
It's possible there is a member who lives close by you that could help.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Sidi (Oct 21, 2004)

Yes, my mistake. It's crop area becomes inflated, rather than inflamed.

Also, another symptom it has started displaying: it regularly carries out a swallowing action (though its mouth is empty), sometimes raising its head up high as it does so.

I assume it’s trying to breathe? It’s distressing to watch


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Also, another symptom it has started displaying: it regularly carries out a swallowing action (though its mouth is empty), sometimes raising its head up high as it does so*
If you didn't have the inflating crop issue going on, I would suggest he may have swallowed a small feather & is trying to 'cough' it up. However, I'm inclined to agree with you in that he is most likely attempting to get a sufficient amount of air.

I would continue to keep him warm & in a quite area away from family & animal traffic. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Sid .. please let us know where you are located. Sometimes we get lucky and there is a member nearby or a vet or rehabber we can put you in touch with.

As JGregg posted, the swelling could well be a ruptured air sac that is causing pressure inside the bird. This is an especially likely thing due to the bird being stepped on. Relieving the pressure from a ruptured air sac is pretty simple .. sterlize a needle and make a small hole or cut in the outermost skin of the inflated area and gently press the trapped air out with your fingers. I'm hesitant to tell you to do this since we don't really know that this is problem. Still, if you are careful, you won't do much harm and may provide a great deal of relief to the bird.

Please let us know where you are, and if you can post some pictures that would be a help.

Terry


----------



## Sidi (Oct 21, 2004)

*Help!*

Hi.

There has been barely any improvement in the condition of the little bird over the past few days.

I enquired at the local vet but they only deal with cats and dogs…I can’t find an avian vet nearby - can anybody help? I am located in central London.

Sid


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Sid .. sorry the pigeon is not doing well. Stand by .. the U.K. members should be along shortly to help direct you to a vet or rehabber in your area.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You can take the pigeon to "Pigeon Recovery" in Surrey or telephone the number given for "Ann" in this extract from the "Save the Trafalgar Square Pigeons website and ask if they know of a vet in Central London that can and will treat pigeons (07950 051630)

_Occasionally, you may see a sick or injured bird on or near the Square – or indeed anywhere else. The best thing you can possibly do is take the bird to Pigeon Recovery, an excellent sanctuary where the birds are assured of the best possible treatment. They are at:


8 Vermont Road
Sutton
Surrey SM1 3EQ
[Map Link]

If there is no-one in, facilities exist outside the front door for leaving poorly pigeons, and the sanctuary owners are never away overnight. If at all possible, a small contribution posted through the letterbox when you leave the bird(s) would go towards paying for the bird’s treatment, food etc.

Of course, it may be that you can’t get to Pigeon Recovery in which case, depending on what is wrong with the bird, you may need to attempt first aid or take it to a professional. If a bird is found in Trafalgar Square, and there is no way you can get it to Pigeon Recovery, you can leave it with a Heritage Warden who will look after it until we get there. *Then call Anne on 07950 051630 and let us know it’s there.*

If taking a bird to a professional becomes necessary, please be very careful where you take your patient. Make absolutely sure you know what will happen to your bird – many “professionals” treat the lives of pigeons with contempt, and are not legally obliged to treat creatures disgracefully classified as “vermin”._

Please let me know how you are getting on.

If you would like me to send you some basic meds (eg for canker) then please e-mail me your address.

BTW, what are you feeding it?

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Please check your e-mail, I have sent you one from "Cynthia".


----------



## Sidi (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello Cynthia.

We're mainly feeding it a range of seeds: wheat, sunflower, pumpkin etc. I hope this is OK - I estimate the pigeon is 3 months old.

I bought some grit but I'm not too comfortable with giving this to it? I also bought a calcium supplement, but again not quite sure about using it.

We do not want the bird to be taken away and are, therefore, concerned about taking it anywhere. As your post suggested, taking it to a vet might mean the end of it. Is this still true even though we are happy to pay for its treatment? Can a vet be trusted to treat it and return it to us?

Sid


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

You guys saving a lot of these birds along with the enjoyment that receive from them is fantastic. But there is a line where the best thing for a bird or any animal for that matter is to just put them down to stop the suffering. One thing that I will not tolerate in my loft is a bird that is suffering. Somebody doing a thread on how to do the dirty deed wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sid,

If you telephone a vet and say that you have a pet pigeon that needs treatment then they will probably see you (if they are comfortable about seeing birds) and would have no right at all to take the pigeon from you. Putting a band on its foot can help. If you just hand them in to a vet expecting them to do what is right by the pigeon then they will almost certainly destroy it. I once took one in for an examination because I had just found it and it was wounded so I walked in to the nearest vet. The vet gave it a quick look then passed it to the receptionist and said "Do what you usually do!" at which point I grabbed it back and left!

Unshelled sunflower seeds are fine but I am not certain about Pumpkin seeds. Mung beans, popping corn and dried peas could be mixed with something like budgie mix if you can't find a proper pigeon mix in London.

Pigeon said that he might be able to go to London again tomorrow, if you want him to have a look at your pigeon then please e-mail him. or you could let him have your telephone number so that you can discuss his symptoms on the telephone.

My offer of medications is still open.



Cynthia




----- Original Message -----


----------



## DieselPigeon (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes, I can still go to London tomorrow if necessary. My email address is in the private message I sent you (if you didn't know about private messages. scroll up to the top of the screen and click on the link in the top right hand corner). The vet I go to doesn't try and put pigeons down - indeed they asked for my phone number in case they were given any that needed taking in (they never actually called me, but they're thinking the right way!).


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have heard from Sid who took the pigeon to a vet. The vet has diagnosed chlamydia and prescribed medications but does not expect the baby to live.

I am not only posting to update everyone but also so that we can learn: mark and remember the symptoms and be aware of how long after the pigeon was taken in they developed. Something that also needs to be taken into account when deciding how long to isolate a new rescue.

 

Cynthia


----------



## Chain123 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Comon People*

Comeon people. The bird is Dying. Put it down. DOWN LET IT SUFFER!!!!

IT MAKEWS ME SICK TO THINK OF IT SUFFERING SO PUT IT DOWN


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Chain123

This is not a very nice post. Most of our members here go above and beyond to try to help any pigeons in trouble. Our trouble is: most vets are not "pigeon friendly," especially if they are ferals (wild, not pets), and their first inclination is to put it down, regardless of whether it can be helped or not. Some of them can be saved and some of them cannot. Some of our members have worked real miracles bringing very sick or injured pigeons back to health. Of course, if a bird is beyond hope of recovery or will live, but with no quality of life, I am sure most of us would do the kind thing and have it "put to sleep."
I am glad to see that thinking of a pigeon suffering makes you sick. If that is the case, then I suppose you have changed your mind about putting your injured pigeon in the snow, in the woods behind your grandpa's house. I say this because if you go through with this plan, then you can be sure that your pigeon will *suffer* either a slow death from starvation, dehydration or exposure, or it will *suffer* a gruesome death of being eaten alive by a hawk or racoon or other predator since it cannot fly away. I hope you are able to think of a better alternative.

Good luck
Linda


----------



## Sidi (Oct 21, 2004)

*Good news!*

Dear All

It is nice to see people so concerned about life. If more people in the world were like this we’d certainly live in a far better place.

I don’t like to see animals suffer either and seeing my pigeon suffering made me feel awful. I am surprised and disappointed, however, at how quickly everybody suggested it should be put to sleep. This includes the vet I went to see who said the bird was about to meet its end and basically asked me: “do you want to try giving it medication or should we just go ahead and put it down?”

I took the medication away, together with my bird, let down by such a gloomy attitude.

Happily, I can now report that, after a few days of treatment, the bird has made a recovery – and to me it looks like a complete recovery. It is back in good health and high spirits. It’s even more alive than it has ever been before – it’s playful, active and feeding well. It’s also become slightly more aggressive than before, but I think this might be because it still hasn’t forgiven me for putting it into confinement when I took to the vet!

There is still a problem with its wing, unfortunately. The vet wouldn’t examine it properly because he said he didn’t see the point as it wouldn’t survive. He did have a brief look but said it appeared fine to him. It certainly isn’t fine, so perhaps I’ll try taking it back again.

Anyway, thanks for all your comments and support. We have been real lucky this time!

Sid


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sid,

Need I say how delighted I am? Thank you for not giving up on the little one! 

As far as the wing is concerned I am not at all certain that vets know what to do with wing injuries. I honestly don't think most of them have the skill to set a broken wing bone. 

However, even a bruise will affect the pigeon's ability to use its wing for a number of weeks. Some of mine have taken 4 weeks and more before they were able to fly again after having a wing injured by cat or impact. Star had the bone broken and sticking out of the flesh! He went to the vet for an amputation but she decided to file the bone down and sew the skin back over it. Miraculously he recovered the ability to fly!

Thanks for your update, it hasreally cheered me up!

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Thanks for hanging in there Sid*

Hello Sid,
What a wonderful update. 

*I am surprised and disappointed, however, at how quickly everybody suggested it should be put to sleep. This includes the vet I went to see who said the bird was about to meet its end and basically asked me: “do you want to try giving it medication or should we just go ahead and put it down?”
*
It is disappointing indeed. Unfortunately, there are many vets who are reluctant to treat pigeons. I think one of the the main reasons is because many are unfamiliar with them & sadly some just don't want to be bothered.

On a positive note, there is a select group of us who will go the extra length to do whatever we can to give our fine feathered friends that second chance. Doesn't it feel great to be among that group?  

Bless you for hanging in there. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Sid,
I have not enough words to thank you for all you did for this little pigie.
You did a miracle. In the shape he was in it was doubtful he could survive.
Thank you and little pigie for hanging in there.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done Sid! Thank you to you and your family for seeing that this pigeon got the best of care and was not allowed to be put down by a less than caring vet.

Terry


----------

